# That Civic from RAK ,, Pics are shown now ,,



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

its owner is 1 of ma friendz ,,

so ,, how does it look ??


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

agag


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

dunno hw to make it bigger actually ,,


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

ok if you like that sort of thing


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

and why dunt u like it ?!

isnt it much better than the usual 1 ,, looool


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

show cars are alright but not my cup of tea realy ,i like subtle mods & not to over done


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

man ,, u really need a cup of tea ,,


----------



## chunk300zxtt (Jan 27, 2004)

Doesnt do anything for me either.

Looks like lots of hard work has gone into it thou.


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

actually i its the most beautiful civic i have ever seen


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

UnknUn,
A really think ya do need a cup of coffee, if da civic is a naice 1. Do da civic belong 2 ya friend?
A'm nod a fan of da Euro 50 cent, flip ma gull door 360 degree, transformers-2 fast for the mob- 50k civic tune.

Let's tra to speak a little 2 cent better english,4 the rest of the dudes on this 4-rume.

In english:
Regards to your friend for the incredible work, I am not a fan of this, but you will get much more feedback on a show-car forum, then here. 

regards

Chris:smokin:


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

and it has turbo by the way ,,


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

nice words bro ,, u just need a little more practise and u'll be better ,, loool

man if u dunt like it its up 2 u ,,n if u like it its up 2 u also ,,

so no need to talk alot ,,

hav fun


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Bye now


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

As Mick would say.....

JAZZ.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I really dont like it

- Kevin.


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

thx 4 passin kevin


----------



## tunedauto (May 1, 2003)

fail.


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

So i think someone is trying to cover up for something else thats lacking...

Looks ugly. Tried to hard.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Civic? Looks like a Proton to me 

Probably weighs a ton and goes like a Citroen 2CV

I can tell a lot of effort went into this for that I have respect for the enthusiasm, 

However at the end of the day you have to ask, why bother doing that to a civic/proton?

Not my thing really

Sev


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> man ,, u really need a cup of tea ,,


and you need to learn how to write:wavey: 


does look like someone put a lot of effort in the car itself, but again, not my cup of tea either. 

i'd rather spend the, what shall it be, £15k, to engine and chassis, and a nice subtle carbon front lip in the car.

then it would pretty much be a nearly unbeatable fwd road car, with some lightweight 15'' and toyo R888 rubber:clap:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I prefer money spent on performance rather than looks, Not really a show car fan myself. If you are going to spend that kind of cash it would be a very potent car to drive but as it is its just an ornament.

As was said, you would get a much better response from a modders site or some kind of cruise site.


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Why post that on here? I can't imagine there are going to be many folks on here who would like it? Just a great big granny chariot filled with subs, fiber glass and body filler.

Also what’s with the double commas?


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

guyz ,, u need to learn more about cars ,, 

we tried this car with gtr-32 ,, after we f****d him up ,, he asked us ,, wat does this car have in its bonnet ,, looool

anywayz ,, it might come to uk ,, and we'll c wat ur gtrs gonna do ,, looool


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

:GrowUp: What's this all about?


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

UnknUn said:


> guyz ,, u need to learn more about cars ,,



Why???? 

You asked what people think of it, and no-one likes it, end of.

Personally, I think it's awful, but hats off to your friend for the time and effort they've put into it.


Rob


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

UnknUn said:


> guyz ,, u need to learn more about cars


Yeah Sure..



UnknUn said:


> we tried this car with gtr-32 ,, after we f****d him up ,, he asked us ,, wat does this car have in its bonnet ,, looool


Garbage..



UnknUn said:


> anywayz ,, it might come to uk ,, and we'll c wat ur gtrs gonna do ,, looool


We can't wait to meet you...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> guyz ,, u need to learn more about cars ,,


i think most of us know a lot about cars. maybe not the so called 'styling'. but there is nothing to know about that anyways, it more if you like it or not.



> we tried this car with gtr-32 ,, after we f****d him up ,, he asked us ,, wat does this car have in its bonnet ,, looool


hihihi thats funny. i'll race you, on my quad. or if thats sold, with a 3 tonne diesel.



> anywayz ,, it might come to uk ,, and we'll c wat ur gtrs gonna do ,, looool


so...are you challenging to race any GTR now, or do you want to challenge a NA R33 GTS auto?.

dude...seriously


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

sweetie ,, laugh now n u'll cra lata ,,

and dunt 4get to prepare ur great gt


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

prepare for what actually?

i laugh now and i'll laugh even harder when i see that car


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

dont be in rush dude 

you might laugh when you fail also ,, who knows


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i like my modified cars but that....noo

and noo way in can that beat a GTR you are having a laugh


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

even with the turbo on there now, all the ICE and other addons all addded a lot of wieght. 

it may be faster than normal, but it wont be a lot faster. 

even if it has 500 horsepower, i'll name a track (onroad off course to keep it fair) and im sure i can beat you


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

i give you my word ,, if it ever came to uk , the first place to land going to be near your home , so we can see how tuff is your gt and how weak is our civic

by the way ,, it doesnt have civic's engine ,, something else


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i dont have a GTR. 

what engine does it have? H22, F20, B18, B16?

i dont care i have a nice track in my mind my good friend


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

what is your track buddy ?


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

does it have a 200sx engine?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> does it have a 200sx engine?


would be a pain to fit, and from the looks of it (the pictures) it has a honda engine.



> what is your track buddy ?


i'll tell you as soon as its sure that this car is coming to the uk.


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

no ,, why are you in rush mate

i will let you all see the engine 

and prepare your camera


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

yea it does have a honda engine 

but not civic's ,, so dont take it easy brother


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

all honda's axcept the CRV (4wd) and NSX(mr) came FWD my friend. 

if it has an integra type R engine for example (b18c5), it would be a very good engine, good torque, nice powerband. but with all the stupid subs and extra weight, it wont help you much. 

even if this car is boosting more than 400hp, a 250 hp civic, stripped out and money invested in the suspension set up, will always be the faster car. period


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

mate ,, it got 10.48 s

and i'll try to get the vedio so all you have the chance to see how tuff it is ,,

cheerio


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i dont care if its a 10 sec car. on serious track racing, its all about suspension setup and reaction of the engine.

to get 10's from a FWD car, with this spec, i think where looking at around 600 hp.

probally a T78> or larger turbo, so a lot of lag. 

maybe good(ish) on a drag strip, no use at all on a twisty circuit


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

loool


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

whats 'looooool'? the truth?


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

If we simply ignore him - He might go away..


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

nothing to say till we guys meet and see who is better


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> If we simply ignore him - He might go away..


the smartest words in the last 4 pages


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

am afraid to say that ,, but all yo people with completly no LIVES ,, if you cant wait till that day ,, then keep your mouth shut

ciyao0o0o0o


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

UnknUn said:


> nothing to say till we guys meet and see who is better


When are the kids off school next....????


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Post a vid of it doing the 10 second quarter, we might actually be slightly interested then...


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

sweetie ,, who cares if you are intrested or not ?!

we worked hard for that civic ,, and its better than many cars in this forum ,, and i BET so

indeed no body cares if you belive or not


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

if what you say is true, then why does it bother you so much that nobody likes it ? in fact if you dont care what anyone thinks why did you even bother to post pics in the first place ?


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

mate when you work for more than 8 months in a car ,, after that someone comes to you and tell you what is this crack ?! 

moreover all of you dont have a really modified car and have a big mouth bla bla bla !! and the reason is this car named civic !! not a gtr 

if it was a gtr i swear all of you would love it !!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That is becasue this is an GTR forum,

Now please go away


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

No, we wouldnt, I have seen exactly the same comments made about some gtrs on here as well...

And I have worked on big car projects of more than 6 months so i know whats involved, mine was restoration work but still a lot of long hours.

What response did you expect from a Skyline forum ?


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

UnknUn said:


> mate when you work for more than 8 months in a car ,, after that someone comes to you and tell you what is this crack ?!
> 
> moreover all of you dont have a really modified car and have a big mouth bla bla bla !! and the reason is this car named civic !! not a gtr
> 
> if it was a gtr i swear all of you would love it !!!


:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: 

People don't like the end result, but appreciate the hard work. Get over yourself ffs....


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

He will be gone 2moro as all the kids will back to school.

Tony


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I think you guys are being "hooked" again....:thumbsup:


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

nice comments guys ,, am really thankful for cheering me up ,,


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> mate when you work for more than 8 months in a car ,, after that someone comes to you and tell you what is this crack ?!


we didnt come and tell you, you came to us and asked us what we thought.



> moreover all of you dont have a really modified car and have a big mouth bla bla bla !! and the reason is this car named civic !! not a gtr


this forum isnt about modified cars anyways. its a forum where skyline owners/enthusiast talk about mostly cars and other things to.


> if it was a gtr i swear all of you would love it !!!


if that was a GTR i would cry. seriously...a GTR with a B16?:runaway:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

UnknUn said:


> nice comments guys ,, am really thankful for cheering me up ,,


OK it's very simple, nobody would have kiled your mates car , if you would have wrote all your posts in nice english first . . . but all your replies are like : My [email protected] is 2 [email protected] in ma a$$-style!

Some people posted modified cars like that civic here before, but it's the way they post the thread and answered (accepted ) to the opinions of the other foum members, that was diffrent.
Just search Veilside Fortune on this forum and you will find threads were many people like and dislike the car in question, but the thread stays on a nice level . . no 2 [email protected] my a$$ writing or people who try to get thier opinion accepted by all users . . . .

So don't get it too wrong and use a proper writing style. Every body is welcome here in a proper discussion (in english)


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't like it but like someone said way back on page 1, it's not my cup of tea, and i do have a large cup of tea. I understand that it's a show car and good work on that but i personally don't like it. And if it was a GT-R, i would've hated it in that colour for one, and then all the lambo doors etc nah make it for me. But it is your car you put work into so again, good job, i just don't like it cause its not my style. Subtlety works wonders for me. And i do like Civics before you think i don't hence why i'n saying this.


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

loool ,, just few words 4 ya ,, all ya kidz dunt grow ,, gtrlux ,, ur mouth is bigger dan ur h***


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/27354-attn-n00bs-idiots.html


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

Marky-GTshit ,, keep dis shit 4 ya


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> ur mouth is bigger dan ur h***


how about yours then?

you claim that no one here has a chance beating this car.

disadvantages on drag strip:

FWD-not a lot of traction available to make an as fast as possible time
added weight-more weight results in higher times

advantages on the strip

cant think of any, as a £2000 200sx S13 is a lot faster already( car = £500, £1500 in engine/tires)

disadvantages on twistie track

FWD
weight
giant turbo-lot of lag

advantages on twistie track
FWD(also a disadvantage)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Marky-GTshit ,, keep dis shit 4 ya


actually, this is for al the members here, and since you are a member this is for you to.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

UnknUn said:


> Marky-GTshit ,, keep dis shit 4 ya


I posted up that link to try and help you... oh well. I guess all you civic drivers actually do conform to the stereotype then.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> I guess all you civic drivers actually do conform to the stereotype then.


hmm, maybe not all, just the ones that take modifying the exterior of their car so far?

i wouldnt mind a nice white EG, 200 NA B16a, stripped out, rollcage, 15'' spoons, yokohama R048 tires


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Your right bkvj, Im sure there are plenty of genuine people out there who are not complete tools, I think this thread will be ending soon anyways...

Prefer the integra type r myself, The earlier one though, One of my customers had one for a while and it was quite good fun.


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Too bad my Nissan Sunny, the fastest car in the Middle-East currently with 384BHp has been sent to Oka-Chan of Yahsio Factory for further tuning, or I would've shown you what a fast car really means.

(sarcasm)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . UnknUn, you can be happy that the GHOST DOG is having his sunday beer in the local pub, but be aware when he comes back:chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Your right bkvj, Im sure there are plenty of genuine people out there who are not complete tools, I think this thread will be ending soon anyways...
> 
> Prefer the integra type r myself, The earlier one though, One of my customers had one for a while and it was quite good fun.


 

DC2's are my favourite FWD cars! ive been told they are a dream to drive


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

moNoKnoT said:


> I really dont like it
> 
> - Kevin.


x 2.

Honestly .


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

Unknown,

Most people here own GTR's or wish they did, so how can you blame them for their biased opinions? Im sure however if the car was finished with some kind of class, obviously your friend lacked in this area, they would have been more receptive to your post. Which brings me to my next point. Why would you join, just to post a show car civic at all places; a skyline forum.

You and your shit english and antagonistic approach have been judged wanting! 

Theres nothing wrong with civics, they perform grocery runs well.

So put up the proof, or someone ban this ***.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

UnknUn said:


> I'm an idiot.


Please leave, you are giving this forum a bad name.
Here, let me show you the door.

CK.


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Please leave, you are giving this forum a bad name.
> Here, let me show you the door.
> 
> CK.



Thank you - There is a God :thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Here, let me show you the door.


:bowdown1:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

huh huh, huh huh, That was cool...


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

If stevie wonder designed cars....... 

Butuz


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Butuz said:


> If stevie wonder designed cars.......
> 
> Butuz


LOL, yea, its most likely very nice if you shut your eyes and just feel the fiberglass...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL


----------

